# VIA Nano and Intel Atom Processors

## njcwotx

Im thinking of building a gentoo firewall/proxy with a micro atx detivce like this one http://www.cappuccinopc.com/digitalengine-2700.asp

Anyone ever built a server with one of these?  Also, which archtecture do these use?  Im assuming an x86 build will do the trick, but perhaps I need some special considerations.

Before I pony up for the hardware I want to see if anyone has thoughts or experience with this setup.

----------

## lxg

Atom is x86. Nano is x86_64, says Wikipedia.

Using Gentoo on these processors shouldn't be a problem, they are commonly used in netbooks and similar devices. I used to have Gentoo on my Atom-powered EeePC.

----------

## doctork

 *lxg wrote:*   

> Atom is x86. Nano is x86_64, says Wikipedia.
> 
> Using Gentoo on these processors shouldn't be a problem, they are commonly used in netbooks and similar devices. I used to have Gentoo on my Atom-powered EeePC.

 Some of the Atoms are 64-bit capable -- the N450 in my netbook for example.

--

doc

----------

